# Cohiba Behike



## Olecharlie

I have smoked a lot of Cuban’s but never a Behike. I would like some feedback for those that have tried them.


----------



## Rabidawise

Olecharlie said:


> I have smoked a lot of Cuban's but never a Behike. I would like some feedback for those that have tried them.


Me too! I've got a friend that I'm trying to talk out a couple.


----------



## Chris80

I dream about those


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Never had one but a man can dream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

I would pay a premium I think just for one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

At $80+ a stick, I'll pass until I have a VERY good reason to buy a single or a box. Have a difficult time believing they are that much better than a $20-$30 Cuban.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

One day when I grow up.....I would want some serious age on then as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

My friend gave me one for 60$ ..Haven't tried it yet...thing is monstrous to say the least.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

The 2010 OR are brilliant, but recent production probably not worth the coin. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## bpegler

Pag#11 said:


> My friend gave me one for 60$ ..Haven't tried it yet...thing is monstrous to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Where is the band?


----------



## Pag#11

bpegler said:


> Where is the band?


Great question would imagine it's from one company that ships the bands separately. Had no band when he gave it to me. Have seen him since and his newer batches have the band. Should have a pic somewhere. Maybe that's why he only charged me $60. Have known him for close to 20 years . There is something about CC's that I can tell a fake by the look and smell. Am I an expert no. Have I been given fakes yes. I will post some fakes purchased in Cuba by a friend, which was a present for my Birthday. Talk about an award situation. ..Cuban wrappers are more delicate than Cameroon.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

TCstr8 said:


> At $80+ a stick, I'll pass until I have a VERY good reason to buy a single or a box. Have a difficult time believing they are that much better than a $20-$30 Cuban.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hard to not fuel the debate of what is worth the price or not but in this regard $60 - $80 for a cigar will most definitely make my sphincter tense up. I've smoked a lot of cigars over the years and have smoked a few Behikes to basically challenge my own tastes as to ....are they worth the pricing? I love Cohiba Espys....love the Siglo IV and VI and as pricey as they are I'll choose them over any Behike.

Every time I read about bpegler talking about Custom Rolls I start to research them and I get excited about going to Cuba on a cruise and start from one end of the city and buying a few samplers ( then smoking them there....and find out what I love and then buying more ) but then something comes up in life that prevents that little dream of mine from becoming reality. Sometimes having those little dreams are what keep us going.:wink2:


----------



## Pag#11

Cigary said:


> Hard to not fuel the debate of what is worth the price or not but in this regard $60 - $80 for a cigar will most definitely make my sphincter tense up. I've smoked a lot of cigars over the years and have smoked a few Behikes to basically challenge my own tastes as to ....are they worth the pricing? I love Cohiba Espys....love the Siglo IV and VI and as pricey as they are I'll choose them over any Behike.
> 
> Every time I read about bpegler talking about Custom Rolls I start to research them and I get excited about going to Cuba on a cruise and start from one end of the city and buying a few samplers ( then smoking them there....and find out what I love and then buying more ) but then something comes up in life that prevents that little dream of mine from becoming reality. Sometimes having those little dreams are what keep us going.:wink2:


To be honest I regretted it a day or 2 later. Basically an impulse New year purchase. I would rather have 3 MC#2 or 3 RyJ churchhills or a few esplendidos . It is a beautiful looking stick though.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

The reason I asked about the band, is that there are a couple of well known sellers on the secondary markets selling unbanded Behikes, which they claim come directly from the EL factory. They might be authentic, but you basically have to take their word for it. I have a healthy skepticism about such cigars, but I'm old and cynical.

They are asking in the range of $400 for a bundle of BHK 56s, that's a 25 bundle that's unbanded. As I said, they might be indeed from the factory, but there is absolutely no way to verify this. But these are well known guys, so that might mean something.

Of course all the custom rollers are glad to roll a bundle of BHKs for you, and many of these will smoke great. But it's not factory leaf, it's just the shape.

Everyone please keep in mind that there are a ton of fakes of these. Expect to spend over $1000 for a box of 10 BHK 56s from a reputable source. There are no cheap real BHKs that are banded. Sorry, but that's just the current market.

I'm a terrible cigar snob, and don't mind paying for expensive cigars. But I'm unlikely to buy any more Behikes at the current market prices.

But they are lovely cigars:


----------



## Piper

bpegler said:


> The reason I asked about the band, is that there are a couple of well known sellers on the secondary markets selling unbanded Behikes, which they claim come directly from the EL factory. They might be authentic, but you basically have to take their word for it. I have a healthy skepticism about such cigars, but I'm old and cynical.
> 
> They are asking in the range of $400 for a bundle of BHK 56s, that's a 25 bundle that's unbanded. As I said, they might be indeed from the factory, but there is absolutely no way to verify this. But these are well known guys, so that might mean something.
> 
> Of course all the custom rollers are glad to roll a bundle of BHKs for you, and many of these will smoke great. But it's not factory leaf, it's just the shape.
> 
> Everyone please keep in mind that there are a ton of fakes of these. Expect to spend over $1000 for a box of 10 BHK 56s from a reputable source. There are no cheap real BHKs that are banded. Sorry, but that's just the current market.
> 
> I'm a terrible cigar snob, and don't mind paying for expensive cigars. But I'm unlikely to buy any more Behikes at the current market prices.
> 
> But they are lovely cigars:


That really is a beautiful looking cigar. The band alone is worth $25.


----------



## Rabidawise

I didn't know much about Behike's other than they were revered, so I looked them up. Here's a decent read in case anyone else would like to know about them!

http://www.cigars.co.uk/news/cohiba-behike-a-brief-history/


----------



## UBC03

You know you're a [email protected] when a thread like this makes you slightly queasy.. 

Excuse me I've gotta go throw up..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Same. 80 a stick? I try to stay around 100 a box! Lol


UBC03 said:


> You know you're a [email protected] when a thread like this makes you slightly queasy..
> 
> Excuse me I've gotta go throw up..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Do they cost that much if you were actually in Cuba??


----------



## Ender1553

TexaSmoke said:


> Same. 80 a stick? I try to stay around 100 a box! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Heh, I'm the same way. I've looked at a box for a special occasion, but never quite pull the trigger for that reason. I love the cheep-n-cheerfulls. Seriously looking at a box of siglo ivs though for a special occasion now, and I could get 3 boxes of 25 for the price of one 10ct bke 56!



Rabidawise said:


> Do they cost that much if you were actually in Cuba??


Seem to remember it so. Never saw them when I was there, but if they're in line with what else I could compare to, yes.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Ender1553 said:


> Heh, I'm the same way. I've looked at a box for a special occasion, but never quite pull the trigger for that reason. I love the cheep-n-cheerfulls. Seriously looking at a box of siglo ivs though for a special occasion now, and I could get 3 boxes of 25 for the price of one 10ct bke 56!
> 
> Seem to remember it so. Never saw them when I was there, but if they're in line with what else I could compare to, yes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I'd love to spring for a few Siglos, but I can't seem to make myself drop the coin for anything Cohiba. Alas, I am still in my early stages a cigars. One day I'm sure I'll pull the trigger. For now, cheap and cheerful keep a smile on my face.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

I am more than happy with the cheap and cheerfuls . I'd rather enjoy a pretty good CC 15 times then a great CC 1 time..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

If you’re interested in dropping serious money on cigars, I think that a box of H Upmann Sir Winnie’s or Cohiba Esplendidos are better smoking cigars than the BHKs.

At around $700 for a 25 box of Esplendidos, from a well known reputable source, you get the best quality Cohibas available, imho. Better and cheaper than the BHKs. But they unfortunately really need 5-7 years before opening up.

The Sir Winston’s are hard to find, but consistently great. Maybe even better than the Cohibas. But they’re both always among the best of the high end Havanas.


----------



## Olecharlie

I have a good Cuban friend that has a home and business here and a home in Cuba. His last visit he was going to bring me some. He ended up getting sick when he was there, made it back and ended up in the hospital here. Nothing serious.

I believe in Cuba you can buy these around $25. From what I have read in the last hour there not all that great. I will just wait until he brings me back a couple on his next visit. He has given me a couple hundred plus sticks over the last 2 years and never will let me pay him anything. I used to just take one or two and give them away since I didn’t smoke them, that was 15 yrs ago. His family grows their own tobacco and hand rolls their own cigars, those sticks are amazing, I think I only have one left. I did have a couple bundles of what I call street sticks, I gifted a few but some of those got dried out pretty bad and took forever to recover.

After doing some research Im not so hot on the Behike as I thought.


----------



## bpegler

And for the cheap and cheerful crowd, if you want to spend a bit more on a great cigar, I think that the current production Upmann #2s are really smoking well. Better than the Montecristos and many of the Cohibas. And you get an excellent cigar without having to break the bank.

To the OP, sorry for wandering off topic...


----------



## TexaSmoke

bpegler said:


> And for the cheap and cheerful crowd, if you want to spend a bit more on a great cigar, I think that the current production Upmann #2s are really smoking well. Better than the Montecristos and many of the Cohibas. And you get an excellent cigar without having to break the bank.
> 
> To the OP, sorry for wandering off topic...


Thanks, Bob. Good info.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

I will second that. Thank you Bob, great info . My Dad picked me up a box of esplendidos on a dive trip in the late 90s and they were some excellent tasting sticks.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

My parents are going in a few months. I’m giving them $ and trying to coach them. I’ve been sending them articles and examples. I hope it works out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Olecharlie said:


> I have smoked a lot of Cuban's but never a Behike. I would like some feedback for those that have tried them.


I have smoked all three sizes the 52, 54, 56. I always thought the 52 was just right. Both size wise and taste, I dunno about current production. As the ones i smoked a while back had just been released. I gotta say they all had great potential for long term ageing. The 52 will smoke best ROTT IMHO, even at current prices i say go for it. You only live once and not trying one , two , or all three. Is like hitting a home run and not running around the bases. :vs_cool:


----------



## Reino

Not that it matters but the box is beautiful! I think I paid 280 in 2012 for 54's. YOLO


----------



## Pag#11

Reino said:


> Not that it matters but the box is beautiful! I think I paid 280 in 2012 for 54's. YOLO


My friend just got a box for $1700 ...I would of bought 15 boxes of some cheap and cheerfuls.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reino

Pag#11 said:


> My friend just got a box for $1700 ...I would of bought 15 boxes of some cheap and cheerfuls.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


$1700? Did Fidel sign it?:vs_laugh:


----------



## Pag#11

Reino said:


> $1700? Did Fidel sign it?:vs_laugh:


Fidel personally delivered them .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reino

Pag#11 said:


> Fidel personally delivered them .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Deal! Let me know when the group buy is! :wink2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Pag#11 said:


> Reino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that it matters but the box is beautiful! I think I paid 280 in 2012 for 54's. YOLO
> 
> 
> 
> My friend just got a box for $1700 ...I would of bought 15 boxes of some cheap and cheerfuls.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hopefully was free shipping otherwise it would have been a deal killer.


----------



## Piper

Reino said:


> Not that it matters but the box is beautiful! I think I paid 280 in 2012 for 54's. YOLO


That seems like a pretty good ROI. And you can't smoke vintage stocks!


----------



## Reino

It would have been but only one leftf!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cigary said:


> Hard to not fuel the debate of what is worth the price or not but in this regard $60 - $80 for a cigar will most definitely make my sphincter tense up. I've smoked a lot of cigars over the years and have smoked a few Behikes to basically challenge my own tastes as to ....are they worth the pricing? I love Cohiba Espys....love the Siglo IV and VI and as pricey as they are I'll choose them over any Behike.
> 
> Every time I read about bpegler talking about Custom Rolls I start to research them and I get excited about going to Cuba on a cruise and start from one end of the city and buying a few samplers ( then smoking them there....and find out what I love and then buying more ) but then something comes up in life that prevents that little dream of mine from becoming reality. Sometimes having those little dreams are what keep us going.:wink2:


Espy all the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> My friend just got a box for $1700 ...I would of bought 15 boxes of some cheap and cheerfuls.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


He should have gotten two boxes for that price damn did he overpay.
:vs_mad:
The high end for the 52 is around $800 a box The 54 around $1000 a box The 56 $1100 a box.:vs_cool:


----------



## mata777

Weren't the 52's around (or under) 400, 4 years ago from known sources? At 800 right now I would much rather stash four boxes of boli rc's than ten 52 sticks. Seriously doubt that a single 52 stick (honestly I've never had one) could bring as much enjoyment as 25 boli rc smoking sessions.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All Cohiba's in general are way overpriced IMHO.
That being said it sure is nice having some around for special occasions.
After all you only live once and its only money!:vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> All Cohiba's in general are way overpriced IMHO.
> That being said it sure is nice having some around for special occasions.
> After all you only live once and its only money!:vs_cool:


Couldn't have said it better. Lighting up a Esplendido for a special occasion is a great way to celebrate. I feel the whole line has doubled in price in the last 10 to 15 years. Use to be able to grab a box of Esplendidos for $350-$400. Now there $750. When I smoke a Vegueros Mananitas I close my eyes and taste a lil Cohiba if I think and wish hard enuff.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> All Cohiba's in general are way overpriced IMHO.
> That being said it sure is nice having some around for special occasions.
> After all you only live once and its only money!:vs_cool:


You can say that when you're single..lol

I spend 700$ on a box of sticks, I've better have a couple hundred more squirreled away to buy a tent. Cause I'll be livin in it..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> You can say that when you're single..lol
> 
> I spend 700$ on a box of sticks, I've better have a couple hundred more squirreled away to buy a tent. Cause I'll be livin in it..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Hey.. save up a cool grand, then you'll have an excuse to go camping... think Smores and cigars and most important... quiet.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mata777

TonyBrooklyn said:


> All Cohiba's in general are way overpriced IMHO.
> That being said it sure is nice having some around for special occasions.
> After all you only live once and its only money!:vs_cool:


Agreed. 
When Coro's were $10-11 a pop I considered them a good buy along with siglo 2's at around $8 a pop. At the current pricing, not so much. I haven't acquired a box of anything cohiba in years (fortunately still have quite a few sticks stashed away).


----------



## George007

I saw this thread and checked my humidor. I have 6 of them in there. I remember buying these for under $50 a stick and now they are over $100! I do not think I could afford to smoke them lol. I am blown away there are people who are paying that kind of money for these. They are great cigars but at $100+ I do not think I will ever buy anymore unless the price comes way way down again.


----------



## George007

Reino said:


> Not that it matters but the box is beautiful! I think I paid 280 in 2012 for 54's. YOLO


My box of 10 56's was like $400 and change back like 5 or 6+ years ago. I calculated if I held onto them and never smoked some they would of been worth a pretty penny. But I do not buy cigars as a investment lol.


----------

